# Let's try this again! : A little project :)



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey feller BCA members! Jordan here!

I was bored today and I thought I'd do a little project! I thought it would be cool to get a bunch of pictures from other BCA members and put them all into a video and post them up on youtube. I think it's a cool idea! So if you want to join in on the fun, send a picture or two to my email [email protected] and include your username (for the credits!) , and maybe add a suggestion for a song! I thought it would be a cool thing to do on my extra time (whick I have a lot of since no more school LOL) So yeah, hope you all participate! Well most Thanks and thanks again!

-Jordan


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this a bad Idea!!?!?!?!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Its a great IDea, I will send pics soon!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks! At least someone's enjoying this idea!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd send you pictures if only my tank isn't in rehab at the moment =(
All plants look terrible =(
Some fish are sick =(

Unless your project wuz to show us wut medicine for wut disease =( i definitely have lots to offer!

Good luck~


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I'd send you pictures if only my tank isn't in rehab at the moment =(
> All plants look terrible =(
> Some fish are sick =(
> 
> ...


Thanks Eternity!

I hope people help  Cause I want this to work!!
You could send some pics from when it looked nice xP


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! If you want.. i definitely don't mind!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want, you don't have to! 
Just an Idea!! 

Tell all your BCA friends :3


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

No emails yet !


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to the 3 people who said they would help


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Only one person sent me pictures!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll flood you in-box over the nxt couple of days

you may be sorry you asked!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i will send you a few.
this is a great idea....


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

have 100's more if you need.....


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll ask if no one else sends some pics


----------

